# ,

## Danay

-    ?  ....
     200,0  ..,      2.3     01.01.09   ?       2.5?

----------


## 223

?      ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ?      ,


 -   28  447 : "... ,  10   ,     ...   ...__     ..."

----------


## 223

> -   28  447 : "... ,  10   ,     ...   ...__     ..."


,   ,      ,     : 1) -  2) .    10

----------

> -   28  447 : "... ,  10   ,     ...   ...     ..."


   ,   ,     . 




> 200,0  ..,      2.3     01.01.09   ?       2.5?


    200 . -  2.3   
,    200 .,  -  2.5

----------


## Danay

[QUOTE=;52070091]   ,   ,     . 


    200 . -  2.3   
,    200 .,  -  2.5[

 2.5 -  ,    200,0   (    .01.01.09
 3.1 -      01.01.09 . (+   )
  2.3. -       ???

   ,   ,   .    -   2007  .

----------


## Rat1972

[QUOTE=Danay;52070539]


> 2.3. -       ???.


 .   ,  .   ?




> ,   ,   .    -   2007  .


 -  ?

----------


## desna

,     2.5. -   .
    ,      2.5,        ,     .,  ,   ,    -,    , , ,  3.1.( 3.1.    ,     1 )
   ,      :Cool:

----------


## Danay

[QUOTE=Rat1972;52070688]


> .   ,  .   ?
> 
> 
>  -  ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

-       () http://www.rosim.ru

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     2.5. -   .:


    ? 
      ,        , -    .   




> ,


.         ( ),          "      447" -    .        .  :Abuse:

----------


## Rat1972

[QUOTE=Danay;52070880]


> 


   -     ?     0,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> -       () http://www.rosim.ru


-           :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

[QUOTE=desna;52070790]    ., [QUOTE]
   2008     ,   ?       ?

----------


## desna

2.5 -  ,   ,  *Danay*,   :Smilie: 
   . 
      ?         :Cool:

----------


## Danay

[QUOTE=Rat1972;52070914]


> -     ?     0,   ?


  9  .   .   ,       .     ,  - .

----------


## Plesen~

desna, 
128:
** .

  13  1995 . N 49
1.1.    **           .            ( ),  ,        .


 . 1.5.    ,  ,      1   . *         ,    -     .*

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## desna

?      *Plesen~*,          ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

> -


http://www.rosim.ru/ /    /   /   .
     - .

----------


## 223

, ,

----------


## Rat1972

[QUOTE=Danay;52071292]


> 9  .   . .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> ?      *Plesen~*,          ?


    ,       Plesen~.

----------


## 223

.         - " " .

----------


## Rat1972

> /   /   .
>      - .


  .   .

----------


## desna

.     .
   "              ".
 ,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

> .         - " " .


    "      ".   :Abuse:

----------


## Danay

,

----------


## Rat1972

> "              ".
>  ,      ?


,  ,  - ,  "  "        -    ,    (  "")      .

----------


## Danay

> "      ".


    8(495)623-52-39     10:00  18:00  support@rosim.ru

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


    :      e-mail.  ,        . 
  ,   ,       ..?

----------


## desna

> ,  ,  - ,  "  "        -    ,    (  "")      .


,    ,    - . :Frown: 
  ...
   128  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


  :Smilie:   -.

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    (,     )        .


...          ?  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> 8(495)623-52-39     10:00  18:00  support@rosim.ru


-   ... , ,    ,   ,  ...

----------


## 223

> "      ".


         .     ,    ,      ,    
  ,     ,  -, ,   .  .

----------


## Rat1972

223
    ,  , ,   ...
     ,      -  ,  .

----------


## Danay

> .     ,    ,      ,    
>   ,     ,  -, ,   .  .


      ?

----------


## 223

> ?


   (),    ,    ....     ,   ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 223

-    ,   ,      -

----------


## Danay

:Smilie:

----------

> 2.5 -  ,    200,0       .01.01.09


  2.5     .        .



> 3.1 -      01.01.09 . (   )


 3.1        .



> 2.3 -       ???


  2.3        .
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> 3.1         .


  ,    3.2,   3.1  .
    .

----------


## 223

> 


    ,    2007 .  2008  .               ,      .     . ,     ,     ,       .     .

----------

,        ?... /, ... ?/....    -   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , ,       ..

      ...  ... (     ...     /......    -  ...

-----!       ( .)....  ,  ...       ?

...     .     ...       ....

----------

... ....

,   " " ... /  ./.... 

 -        ?.....   !...

----------

> ... ....
> ,   " " ... /  ./.... 
>  -        ?.....   !...


  ,              .        . 
    .

----------

> ,        ?... /, ... ?/....


 ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> , ,      ..


  :
1)        ,   .         ?     ,   .
2)        ,   ,   ,    .




> ...  ... (     ...     /......    -  ...


     .           .       .




> -----!       ( .)....  ,  ...       ?


http://www.msk.rosim.ru
   " "

----------

1). ,    ....    ?... //?...  , .3  ?....      ?.... 


2).        . ....      ... / ,  ... ...((((/.       ...   ... /   ...)))))/

3). " "...   -   447?

4).     ....   ...   ,    ... - ?      ?... ?...

      ? ...     ?

5).      ...     (  , ).


  ,       !!!!!....    ... .... .......

         ....


, ,     ....  .... =...

----------

, ,   ... /...../

         (  )   ..?
      ,        ?... ?   ?

----------

> ,    ....    ?... //?...  , .3  ?....      ?....


     .  :Wow: 




> " "...   -   447?


   ,   .




> . ....      ... / ,  ... ...((((/.       ...   ... /   ... )))))/


        .  14   ,  _       ,       ,                   ,    _    .     .




> ...     (  , )


.  . 2    16.07.07  447 : _,              ,        ._    "  "  . , ,    ,         .




> (  )   . . ?


  : _   11-  Times New Roman   Microsoft Excel   ._        ,  .




> ,        ?... ?   ?


,   .




> ,       !!!!!....    ... .... .......


      :
1.         .
2.  ,   ,     -.
     . !

----------


## BorisG

> ... 2).    **  ...


  :Wow: 
  ,   . 
...       ?

----------

> ,   . 
> ...       ?


 :Smilie:      ....

----------

> :
> 1.         .
> 2.  ,   ,     -.
>      . !


  2-3 ?....    ...    .... 
    ?.... 

  ....   ?....   ,     ,     ?...
________________________________________________________________________
  ,  - ...    ...!!!!!....((((....  -  -     .... 

        ?     ....   ****      ...   2007 ,   ,   ....
__________________________________________________________________

 -      ...   ...      /   ../...)))).... 

__________________________________________

,       ?      ?            ?...   , ?

  /  / ...       ... ????...           ?...   ?..//

=...  ...

----------

> 2-3 ?....    ...    ....     ?....


   .    . ,  . 




> ?


   .    3.2  .




> ,       ?      ?            ?...   , ?


     . 
:  -   . 




> -      ...   ...      /   ../...))))....


   .   .   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .    3.2  .



    ..      ...  3.2.    ...????....     ?   3.1. ...

,  , ...    .... /     -     ...   ... .....      ...((((

  1.2. -  3     ....       ....     ?

   14 - "       " --------   ?

  23  - " -      " ---------   ?...   ,        ,     .  -    ?

  .14   .23 .../     /...        ...      ...   ...

  . 13 - " " -        ,     ?...     ?
_____________________________________
,  ,  , ....       -   ....

----------

> 1.2. -  3     ....       ....     ?


.




> 1.2. -  3     ....       ....     ?
>    14 - "       " --------   ?
>   23 - " -      " ---------   ?...   ,        ,     .  -    ?


,      ,      .
       .

----------


## 223

- 
      3020-1  27.12.1991 .
          ,

----------


## Rat1972

> - 
>       3020-1  27.12.1991 .


 .

----------


## Rat1972

> ?.... 
> ..


            - ,    ...

----------

""
 .      "    . " ... ". . "

----------

.......   ...   . ....

 ,   ....  ...            .....

________________________________________________
-447 "2. ,              ,        ".

  - ,   " "....   -      ,     ... " "....)))) /   ..../

----------

> ""
>  .      "    . " ... ". . "


... ,     - ..

----------

> .......  ...   . ....


      ,         .   .     . 




> - ,   " "....   -      ,     ... " "....))))


  - .
..   .

----------

> ,         .   .     .



!    Ψ ?....        .... :  1.2. - " -     "

...   ....       / /....     ...     /  /         ....

    ?.... ,   ...     -    ...    .... =...

----------

> !    Ψ ?....        .... :  1.2. - " -     "


    .         ,    . 




> ...


 .  .    ,    .




> :  1.2. - " -     "


      .

:
 , . 299. . 1 _       ,             ,  ,            .
_

----------

...  ,     -    ...  -   .,     ...

   -     .   1.2.   " -     "?...      ....  ?

 /   ...))))/        .....

       "      "....      - " -     "....??????

!   ?.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .... 
 ....:-(((( /  /

----------


## Rat1972

> -     .   1.2.   " -     "?...      ....  ?


        . . 





> "      "....


.            -      .    -    .

-              .  (    ) - ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


  ,            .

----------

...=....      , !...........

     ?        ?....        ?

.... .....  ....(((((.....          ,        ...          ...   ....?????....    ... !.... ,      ....

 ....     ....   .?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     ...   ?

----------

> -              .  (    )


 ,  ( )  .       .
    ,      .




> ...   ?


  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## EVM

> ,  ( )  .       .


              .      ().           ,       .   ,   ,         . 
     -  ,    .        .

----------

> -  ,    .


  .      .    ,   . 




> ,       .


       ,     ? 

      - ?  ,       ?

----------

> ,   ,         . 
>      -  ,    .


       ? ....   //...)))...  .  3020-1  1991 ?

        ?....

----------

> .



 .....  ? /   ....)))))

----------

> ? ....   //)))  .  3020-1  1991 ?         ?..


 *EVM*,   ,  :Hmm:     .   :Big Grin: 




> .....  ? /   ....)))))


   ?  :Evil:     ,   ,  .   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## EVM

> ?


 :
1.            .
2.  -.
3. -       .
4.      .
...........
       .

----------


## Danay

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
>      ...   ?


   ,    .       2007   :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> -  ,    .        .


.

----------


## Rat1972

> ... ....     ....   .?


  :Smilie:  http://www.mosregistr.ru/other/office/default.asp

----------


## Rat1972

> ? ....   //...)))...  .  3020-1  1991 ?


.          "-    ". 




> ?....


  ,         . ..

----------


## Rat1972

200 ..  ,   ,        .        "-    "  "-     "            :Wow:   , , ,  -  (     ),         !

----------


## 223

> 200 ..  ,   ,        .        "-    "  "-     "             , , ,  -  (     ),         !


         - ...    .
      ,          . (   )

----------


## Rat1972

> - ...    .


  . 




> ,          . (   )


  .

----------

> , , ,  -  (     ),         !


  ?     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ?     .


  -   ,       .     -   ?

----------

...  ....     ....((((

,       ... ? 
        ?

----------


## desna

79   2007        :Smilie:

----------

> -



,   ...!!!

----------

> :
> 1.            .
> 2.  -.
> 3. -       .
> 4.      .
> ...........
>        .





> -   ,       .     -   ?


 ,  :Sun:  *" -     "* *"       "*.  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       ... ? 
>         ?


       -   ,   ,  . 
   ,   ?

----------


## 223

> -   ,   ,  . 
>    ,   ?


  -  4,     ,   -     :Smilie:

----------

> -   ,   ,  . 
>    ,   ?



    (           ),        ....)))) 

 "" -  ?...      ?

----------


## Rat1972

> "" -  ?...      ?


 447:

_19.               ,     14-16   ( -  ),   ,      ,             :
 )                             ,       ,         ;
 )         ,  ,     ,               ,      ;
 )    ,     ()                ,   ()                      ._

   , :
_ ) ......        ()       ()                .            _ .

----------


## Rat1972

447     . 
  , ,   -  ,     ,   -   -  -   ,   "     447" (  ), .    ,    ,   .   ,  , .

----------

> ,  , .


  , , .... ... !!!!....      -             -----------....)))) /-...   /...

____________________________________________________________________

!     ....         ....     .. .....
    -      2 ....
             ......

----------


## Rat1972

> -             -----------....))))


,        .    ,       :Smilie: 




> ......


  ,   .   ,    .

----------


## RAN

,    .  ,   , .         ,     .        ******* (   ,  ,        .       ,  ,        ,    (   ).  ,     3.1   2.3, ..          ,         .    ?    3.1.     ? Help :Dezl:

----------


## Rat1972

*RAN*, 
,   "  ,    ()" (    )..?

----------


## Rat1972

*RAN*, 
 ,  ,   ,    ,            ?    " "      ,     .

----------


## 223

> *RAN*, 
>  ,  ,   ,    ,            ?    " "      ,     .


       .,    .          .. ..

----------


## Rat1972

> .,    .


    -   -        ?        .

----------


## 223

> -   -        ?        .


          .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


 ,  ,    ,     ...   ,        ?

----------


## RAN

> *RAN*, 
>  ,  ,   ,    ,            ?    " "      ,     .


     ,    ( )    .

----------


## Rat1972

*RAN*, *223*, 
         ?

----------


## RAN

> *RAN*, *223*, 
>          ?



 .              .    (((

----------


## Rat1972

*RAN*, 
, . -      . . 
        -    ?

----------


## RAN

> *RAN*, 
> , . -      . . 
>         -    ?



,   .

----------


## 223

> .


,    :Smilie:     ,        -    .
    ?

----------


## RAN

> ,       ,        -    .
>     ?


  :yes:     .    ? , , ?     ,     ...

----------

> ....


   .  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,             .   :Frown: 




> ,    ( )    .


    .    .                 ,       .

----------


## 223

> .                 ,       .


,  .. Ÿ  ,     -  !     .,       .   .   , 
 :Smilie:

----------


## 223

> .    ? , , ?     ,     ...


    ,  ,      ,       ,   . 
    -      -   -   .           2008 .         ,  ,     . -   :Smilie:

----------

,   ,     ?

     ? /   ....)))))/....     ?

----------

> .     ,             .



....       70     ....)))))

----------


## 223

> ,   ,     ?
> 
>      ? /   ....)))))/....     ?


,   ,    2-      ( 200  )     , .      2- .
         200 -  ,

----------

14     ,      2-          1.    1     -  ,     200  (2.3).     - ,   200  ( 2.5).   ,    , , 4 ,    2-   2.5 ?   14     200 .       28 :   10          1,      ,    ,      .   ,          ,         .

----------


## Tsvetik

,       ,            200 . .       1000 .
       ,   ,    3000 . ,       ?  ? 
  ... :Frown:

----------


## RAN

> ,  ,      ,       ,   .


       . ,  )))

----------

> ,       ,            200 . .       1000 .
>        ,   ,    3000 . ,       ?  ? 
>   ...


  .

----------


## Danay

1)    10.04.09      01.01.09     :1.2;1.3;2.3;3.1      ,   
2) 2.5 (  200,0 . .)    ,   ( )
                       (..  )

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
,   ,      200000  .    ,  , ...    - ?

----------


## Danay

,              200,0 . .        .    . .   ,      2.5.  .

----------


## desna

(  )               .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
          ?  ,      .

----------


## buh-ipkgos

> , ,


    ,      
   ,   ,                ?            ? 
     , , ,   ?    ,    .   . ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ? 
> .


      ,  ,   ,     ,    .       -   .   ,  -,            :Wow:  
 ,  ,   (  2008)   ,   ,     Excel  .    ....

----------


## buh-ipkgos

> .              .    (((


,    ,  ,      ,   ?    ,       ,   ,        ,      .    ,      447,    ,  ,               ,  , , !!! !

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>           ?  ,      .


 ,   , (   ) -      ,    .           200,0 .       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> .


       !      . ,      -      ,  ...

----------

!          /   /?

       -       ?...  ? 

 .... -  , ,   .  ...        ?     ?

----------


## Tsvetik

> .


  ,        ?

----------

.   :Wow:   :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,   .   :Embarrassment: 




> ,        ?


.   . /     :Wow: /

----------


## Rat1972

> !          /   /??


 ...  ,   ...

----------


## Kocopez

> ...  ,   ...


.....  1.1.  ?... :Wink:

----------

> .....  1.1.  ?...


   .   :Stick Out Tongue:  (           .)

----------

> .   (           .)


 -  . 
 ,        ?...))))        ? 
 ,    ,          - .

----------


## Rat1972

> .....  1.1.  ?...


.       ,              .       ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> .   (           .)


 .   " " (9, 2006)   " " ,  ",    ,      ,     " ( , ,   ).      ,          ,          :Wow:

----------

.           ,    1.1. ...

    -       ?      ?...      ?...   ?

----------


## Rat1972

...      ... -    .  - ,  .      -   ,       ,         (   -  )...           .

----------


## Kocopez

> -   ,       ,         (   *- * )...           .


   ?      .  -  - -   -   ...  :yes:       ..  ...))))
     ?   ,   ...       ?

      !...))))....       ,       ../ ...        .../
        ... /    ,    ...))))/

----------


## Rat1972

> ?   ,   ...       ?


,        . -       ,    -   .

----------


## 223

> .           ,    1.1. ...
> 
>     -       ?      ?...      ?...   ?


     " ",      .   ,  ,    .  ,  .    ,

----------


## 223

> !...))))....       ,       ../ ...        .../)/


       ,       ,

----------


## Kocopez

> " ",      .   ,  ,    .  ,  .    ,


 **   ?    ?       ? ?

     ?     ?

----------


## 223

> **   ?    ?       ? ?
> 
>      ?     ?


 ,   ,       .     ,  ,   .   .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,   ,       .     ,  ,   .   .


  . ?   ? 
**   ?       ( )   .

----------


## BorisG

> **   ?    ?       ? ?


      ?
    . 1 . 20  :



> 1.  * ()*         ...

----------

,        .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,        .


!!!!!!....   ...  ....  ... 

     ,          ...  ?....  ?    ?...   ... /  /...  ... ...  ...  ... ...    ... 
!       ...     ... =...    ... :Dezl: 

...  ... ...  ...  ... ... 
______________________________________________
_  . "      . " "   "._

___________________________________

: **         ?

...    ?  !

----------

> ?


--!   :Stick Out Tongue:   ---!  :Grenade:     ,  - - .     .  :Big Grin: 




> ,          ...  ?....


,    ,            .

----------


## Kocopez

> --!    ---!     ,  - - .     . 
> 
> ,    ,            .


        ? 
      ...       ?

**       /      /?    ...          /      .../...   ...      ...    ... 
     ?

----------


## 223

> . ?   ? 
> **   ?       ( )   .


:
 :  2007
 :  ()

----------


## buh-ipkgos

> ? 
>       ...       ?
> 
> **       /      /?    ...          /      .../...   ...      ...    ... 
>      ?


     ,             ,            ??   ,    !

----------


## Danay

> ? 
>       ...       ?
> 
> **       /      /?    ...          /      .../...   ...      ...    ... 
>      ?


      ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,            .


  ,  ,       ,   ()   .        ?  ,       -  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> ,        .


...  :Abuse:

----------


## 223

> ...


  ,   3.1  2.3             .     .          , 3.1   ,    .
       2.4       2008 ,  ,    (   01.01.2008)    , ,       ,

----------


## Rat1972

-17/6473  20.03.2009.   ...
  ,             ,   ...

----------


## Kocopez

> ,             ,            ??   ,    !


       , ..        (     ).

    ,       (  )     ....      ,    ,     .
   ...       .

   (  )    
http://register.rosim.ru/apps/register/
_______________________________________________________
   .....        ..... :Wow:  .... ..   2007...   2008    .     3   ,      ...   ...)))
__________________________________________________________

     ?    ? ...      - "     ?"...    ....??   ?.

----------


## Rat1972

> ?    ? ...      - "     ?"...    ....??   ?.


,    ,         :yes:

----------


## Kocopez

> ,    ,


        ...     +   ?

, , "     ".... :Hmm: 

     ...   ...   ....    -  *** ()....     ...         ... :Wink:

----------


## Rat1972

> ...     +   ?..


 ,     :Smilie: 




> ...


.

----------


## RAN

-  -          ?      ,  ,  . :Confused:

----------


## Kocopez

> -           ?      *,  , * .


   ,      ?... :Smilie: 
______________________________

      -       -   ...     -  -     (..   * 2- *   /   /...      **  10 ?

----------

( )           .     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ( )           .     ?


   ,    . 
  (       )   ,   ,    **     ,     .
      . 
. . 15 , .  447.

----------

> . . 15 , .  447.


  ,  *BorisG*,    .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

> -       -   ...     -  -     (..   * 2- *   /   /...      **  10 ?


 , ,    -    2-    .      (,   ..) -  10 ...
  .      ,     , - , ,               ?

----------


## RAN



----------


## 223

> 


   .,

----------


## Kocopez

> ,               ?


     152   -       !    (2- )    -   *..." "*

----------


## Kocopez

> .,


   ...      ""  ""     ...    .

----------


## Rat1972

2.3   ,    (   ).   , ,           200000?

----------


## Danay

> 2.3   ,    (   ).   , ,           200000?


 :Smilie:       ,   .

----------


## Danay

,  ,   ,  200,0 ..

----------

> 2.3   ,    (   ).   , ,           200000?


  .  .   .   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
      ( )   ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ,   ,  200,0 ..


   -   :Frown:   300 .

----------


## Danay

> -    300 .


 :Smilie:    ?  . , , ,    (,   ).

----------


## 223

> **, 
>       ( )   ,     ?


      ...          ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ...


,  ...

----------


## Kocopez

> ...    ...


 ... :Redface:  -        ?

----------

> ( )   ,     ?


   . :   ?  :Smilie: 

 ,    ,       .
,   ?      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wow:  

,   .   :Cool:

----------


## 223

> ... -        ?


,  .    .     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  .    . .


 ,      ...?

----------


## 223

> ,      ...?

----------


## Kocopez

> ,  .    .     .



..    **     ?

  -  ,    -   ?

----------

352  22.04.2009 .,    2.5     .      10  (   28 ) .

----------


## 223

> ..    **     ?
> 
>   -  ,    -   ?


     ,   ,        :Smilie:   .     .    .       ,      ,    ,     ,    ?   :Smilie:     -      ,        ,      .

----------


## Kocopez

> -      ,        ,      .


    ...)))...          ?      ,      ...     ,     ...    ? 

   /, ,  /... **  ?....    //,        ....   ,    ... :Wink:  -...      .

  ?       ...  ....        ..... :Razz:

----------


## 223

.   3  ...   -     226. 
   ,         -       :Smilie:

----------


## Kocopez

> .   3  ...   -     226.


,  *226* -   ?

..    ,            (   12 ),    ?....    -   .... /     ..../.

    ?...!!!!!!... ?....    (. )...       ...      ?... ... ?....     ?.... :Hmm: 
 :War:

----------


## Rat1972

> ...      ?... :


  ,   ...?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  *226* -   ?


, .

----------

.   226  ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

> .   226  ,    .


, . ,    ,          (     ...?),  ,      ...

----------


## Kocopez

> .   226  ,    .


...   - .. ((((....    ....     ....  **      ?...--???...    ... = :Dezl: 

    -    - ** ,     ?

,  - ,     , ,     ?  - /\,       ?

----------


## Rat1972

,   -             -            ..?      ?   -  " ...         " -      ,  ,     ...?

----------


## Kocopez

> , . ,    ,          (     ...?),  ,      ...


  ..  Ѩ    ...))))

             .... /     /....  :Wow:    ,     ....

----------


## Rat1972

> -    - ** ,     ?


      , -  :Smilie: 
      - - ?




> ,  - ,     , ,     ?  - /\,       ?


          ,      ,  ...

----------


## Rat1972

> .... /     /....    ,     ....


   , ?     :Smilie:             ?

----------


## Kocopez

> , ?                ?


 ,     !...     ...      .         /    /... 
    ...   :Ass:    - .

----------


## 223

.    1 ,      -   ?    - ,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> ....        ?     -    -        ,     ?


  .  :Abuse:   :Razz: 
   .    .
      ,   .      -  .    , .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   . .


     ,        :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
,    ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   -             -            ..?


               *_! _ *

----------


## Kocopez

> ,         
> ,    ?


   ,   ....  ?...     ...  ...   -   ...   ...    ....    ...       .. //    ....   ... /   /...     .... 

**...   ...    ....          .          .

    ,       ?   ,       ....        .....   ()      .


*223*,             1 .. ?... /     ?....    ,         +   ...      .      .....       ....     /

----------

> ,   ....  ?...     ...  ...   -   ...   ...    ....    ...       .. //    ....   ... /   /...     ....


   .       -  .()




> .          .


        ( )       .




> ,       ?


   .    .      ,       (          ),       ( ).   ,  .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,       (          ),       ( ).   ,  .


   -       //   .. ...           /   /.       ..... ...    :Ass:  / -  ....  ....   /   /   3  ....  0. 
-  , ,       ... /      ....)))/

 ,         ,   ,   (  ),    ,    . 

P.S.   -     .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> * ,    * !...     ...      .         /    /...


 ?
    ,     . 
  , ,     ,         ,      .
 ,   . 
  ,           ** .  
          , ...
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...1&postcount=12

**'




> . 
> ...      ...


 :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## Kocopez

> ,     . 
>   ,           ** .  
>           , ...
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...1&postcount=12


....       2  .... ...       -127 ( )...      .5 .3: "     ,    ,                       - ".

 ,     ...    "_             -_ "...    " "?
    ?              ?

----------

> ?              ?


         ?        ?

----------

> ?        ?


   .  ,      ,      . 
    .   . ,       .... 

  ,       ...    ? /    ,    /

----------


## Rat1972

> *_! _ *


 - ,  , .           :Smilie:      ,      :Smilie:  
     ,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?              ?


     ( 2005)       .         ,       . 
    ,  ,      .

----------

> ,      ?


.   :yes:  
(     )

----------

> - ,  , .


       ,           .   .
    30.04.    .

----------


## BorisG

> ( 2005)       .


      .   . 



> ,       .


             . 
    ,   2005 ,      ,   .



> ,  ,      .


    ,      . ,  .

----------

> .  ,      ,      .


  ?   :Smilie:  
        .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 -     . 
   ,    2008     ,         - .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,           . .


!       ,        :Wow: 



> 30.04.


    -  ?

----------


## BorisG

> .


    . 
     . 42    .  ,           ,    . 
       .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ...       -127


       .         .




> ...    "_             -_ "...


   ,  2008               .
         .




> ,      ,      .


 . 
      ,           . 
  ,  ** ,       .

----------

*BorisG*,      #222.
   ,         ,   /    ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> . .


  :Smilie:  



> ,      . ,


 ,  ,  - -  .        .

----------

> -  ?


        .    .
     30.04.    -   .  ,  -  . ()  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## BorisG

> ,         ,   /    ,      .


      , , ,       40101 ( ,     ), , ,  ,        .
      ,         .

----------


## BorisG

-    :Frown:

----------

> 


  . .  :Smilie: 
     ,     .  , .   :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

( ) -    (!)
**,             ,          ? ,   ,         ,        .

----------

> ,   ,         ,        .


  ,    ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,   .


.         ,      ?

----------

> ,          ?


, , , .    ,   ,  ? ()




> 


     .
? .  :yes:   ,  .

        .
,      . ()   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      ?


 - .     ,      . ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

,         ,   ,  :
1.        ,       
2.      ,    
  - ,        (       ...?).   , ,  .   - ...? ...

----------


## Rat1972

,     "        (    )"?          ??

----------


## Kocopez

> . 
>      . 42    .  ,           ,    . 
>        .



,   -    (-127)     ?... ..         ?.... ....          .....            ... ...

     ...  /...           (  )....        2008      2009... /     ,     /

*BorisG*,       ?

----------


## Kocopez

> 2008     ,


!    ....     ...   **  .42  ,        ?  :Confused:

----------

42.    ,      
( .    26.04.2007 N 63-)

     ,      , :

,                , *    ,        ,   * ;

,                   ;

,    ,       (    ,        ,    ),  ,   ;

    ;

   ,      ()     ,    ,   ,      ;

      ,        ;

        ,      ,     ,        ,    .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,                , *    ,        ,   * ;


....       ..... ** ? ... -   .... :Hmm:  ... :No-no:  -  .....  ****  - ...          ?....  ,        ....           ... /   /...


!

*   : "      ,        ".*
..      -     . ...       ?... ....

----------

> : "      ,        ".
> ..      -     . ...       ?... ....


   .      ,     ,     .
       .   - ,  ,       - .

----------

> ,    . 
>   (       )   ,   ,           ,     .
>       . 
> . . 15 , .  447.





> ,  BorisG,    .


     .      ,  *   . 15   .*
      .    ,               "   ". 
 - "    ?" 
- ,  .
*   *

----------


## Kocopez

> "   ". 
>  - "    ?" 
> - ,  .
> *   *



** ,  !   ! 
              .... *12 * !!!        /      91 ./ ...   // ...      ,          -   ....       .

: BorisG ,       ...))))

----------


## BorisG

> ...))))


  :Wow: 
    ,         :Wink:

----------


## Kocopez

> ,


...        :Frown: ...         ...  :Wink: 
___________________________________________________

      ...      ...

   , ..  !!! /    /

!    ,         .... ,            . *    !*
    .   ,      ...     ? 

     ?  ...     ?

----------

> ,


     .   :Smilie:    3    .  :Big Grin:    .   :Wow:  
.. ,   -  ,      .        .




> !


   .




> ...


       .   :Wow:

----------


## Kocopez

> .


  :yes:  -. 




> .


   ....    -...))))

----------


## garri79

!  ,           )))           ..      ""    .    150                 ...))         (               ).      -        ..        (   -          ,              ). (  ).              -                  .         ))     -        ..      .     .    .. (         .)

----------

> ?  ...     ?


   .    -      ...  ,      ,    ...

----------


## 2

> .    -      ...  ,      ,    ...


     ?      ?
         ? ,         .

----------

> . *    !*
> 
>      ?  ...     ?


  :
    ....

,  -           

-   
-  
-   ()
-  (     )
-     
-   (    )

----------


## 223

p.s.   -   .    ,

----------


## Kocopez

,  !...   :yes:     !

:      .     ?

----------


## 223

> ,  !...      !
> 
> :      .     ?


   .
        .  ()      = .    ,    ,     ,       .

----------


## Kocopez

> .
>         .  ()      = .    ,    ,     ,       .


  ,    ( ) =   ...
,           ٨   ?  :Wow:

----------


## 223

> ,    ( ) =   ...
> ,           ٨   ?


 ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972 ( )

> ?      ?
> .


  -   , .   ,        .    -    ,     . ,      -  .      -     ,    -   .

----------


## garri79

..     ..    .  --   ...    ,                - ,  - -mail,   !! 
   (  , )-        ....((( :      --            (       (  696  )    ))))))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

_               - ,  - -mail,   !!_ 
,   -  .    ,       ,   -  ,        .    ,     -      -   .
_:      --          _ 
            ?  , .

----------


## Danay

.          01.05.2009 .    ,   01.05.2009 ,      .   _"            ,    ,          ,               ,     ,          01.01. 2008    2008 .         18.05.2009 ."_.

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
_          ._
     , ,  "  "? 



> 18.05.2009


...     -? 
   ,   01.01.2008    ( ).

----------


## Danay

"  ".      .   ,    ,   01.01.09        ,     ,         .     .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


 ...     -  200...

----------


## Kocopez

*Danay*,         ? 
 "" ,   -    ....     ,     ...         ,    .     ...    ...       .

   !

----------


## Danay

> !



       .           16  2007 . 447        .-       ().        -  ,       ,     .
       :
http://register.rosim.ru/apps/register.       
   http:/rosim.ru ( '  /
   ^.     
        .   !/'
         32-08-69
     .       
    mail.ru      .
       . .	.      	■ -
           ,     ,      01.05.2009   .
            ,    ,          ,               ,     ,          01.01.2008    2008 .          18  2009 .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 



> ,     ,      01.05.2009   .


   "  "   :Wink:   ,    __  ?        ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ...    ...


    ,      ?

----------


## Danay

> "  "   ,      ?       ?


,      . ,           :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 



> ,      .


   . 
      -             ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

,  .      , ,    ,  -    .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  -       ,    ...?

----------


## Danay

,  ,   .       ,      ,     ,          . ,      ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Kocopez

> ,      ?



, ...    ...    3   3      ()  . :Wow: 

     ....  ...  "-"    ...    ...

----------


## Rat1972

-    ?
**        - "-   ".         -     (    .)    "-    ".   "-  " -     :Wink: 
     -     Excel? ,    447         ,    .         .

----------

,   .
         06.04.09 ( #152)       ,  ,         .
 ,        22.04.2009 .  352 "        16.06.2007  447".         :Grenade:      .
    :
  ,             ,    ",     ".
   (     )     - "     ".
   ,  **      ,     200 . . (+ ,    .  ). 
      .       . 
      . ,     . ,       .

----------

,      , , " ,    " -  - "".  - "   " -  "   ".

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ,     . , .


 (-).    ,   ,   ,       "( )".

----------


## Rat1972

> .


, ?  ...   :Frown: 
      ,     (    )   ?      -   -        ...?      ,         (  )   :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

:
_15.      ,    ,    8  ,   2-         (  )   ,        (         () ),              ,      :
           N 2       ,   .           ,         ( -    );
 ,      ,   ._
- ,              200000???      , .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  **      ,     200 . . .


    ()      ()   ???

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      , , " ,    " -  - "".  - "   " -  "   ".


   ()        - ,    ,        "" -         (        ). ,      ,     ?  ,  ,      ""      ? - -...          : _     .     ()          .              .        ,  ,          ._

----------


## 1982

,   :  ,  ,         ???

icq 431-489-700

----------


## Rat1972

,      ,            .

----------


## 1982

..       ???

----------


## Rat1972

,  .       -      ,  - ,        "" (     - ),      (,  -   ...?)            :yes:   ,      , .   ,     ,        .

----------


## 1982

,           ,      .
    ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

*1982*, 
 ,     ...?

----------


## 1982

> *1982*, 
>  ,     ...?


            .            )))

----------


## Rat1972

*1982*, 
.

----------


## frost66

,       ,   .   3.4  ?  ? .   ?     ?       . .

----------

> ()        - ,    ,        "" -         (        ).


       .  03.06    ,   VI  -    .
....   ...

----------

> ,  ,   .       ,      ,     ,          . ,      ,    .


     ?      ?

----------

> ,     . 15   .


,     ,       ,         .  ,   ,    .     .   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rat1972

> ?      ?


      02.06.2009.          "".           -   :Frown:   ,         , -   .
    15,    ?

----------

> 15,    ?


  ,     ,    .   !!!

----------


## Lana P

,            ?

----------

> ,            ?


  !   ,   ,         .       .    -    .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ,         . .


 - ,  ,  .    ,     -    .       ,      .  :Abuse:

----------

Rat1972,    -    ?  ?

----------


## marina-gdj

> Rat1972,    -    ?  ?


+1,     ,   ,

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972,    -    ?  ?


 ... . -, ,    . 
          .     -   ( ),         ,     .

----------


## Kocopez

> -   ( ),         ,     .


  ...   -         ....   -   :Grenade: 
,   --  ..... / - !..../

----------

> ,     3.1   2.3, ..          ,         .    ?    3.1.     ? Help


     .   :
        ( )-  - "" ( )-..-(     ).     ,           ,  ..   .

----------


## smola

!           :Razz:           .    ,     (  ,     )  .       ""?

----------


## 223

> ...   -         ....   -  
> ,   --  ..... / - !..../


    ,      ,             ..   ,   300

----------

223,          () ?

       -        ()  ....     ?

           ...      ?

----------


## 223

> 223,          () ?
> 
>        -        ()  ....     ?
> 
>            ...      ?


,      .        ,        ,            ,    .             .   ,    () ,   ,

----------


## Kocopez

!           ?
     -      .... ׸  ?       ?     , -   ... :Wink: 

    . -      - 70%  ....      ...       ...    - /!

   - * ?* ... !!!!!!!....  :Wow: 

  ....

----------

> !           ?
>    - * ?* ... !!!!!!!.... 
> 
>   ....


     ,  ...

----------



----------


## Kocopez

> 



         ?

  -   - ** ?      10  - ....

----------

> ?


 http://register.rosim.ru/apps/register/.  5 .     .  - ,   .




> -   - ** ?      10  - ....


608-20-02 -  .           .  :Wow:          -  .   

     ,      3.1     ?
         ,     ?

----------


## Kocopez

....    -   ,  ....           ....     -    / - /   /          ...  ..         ....       -- .       .....    - "   ?"....)))))

   ,         ..... 

:           ?.....  ...

  -     -      ?

----------


## smola

(495)606-16-16 -      ,    .     esp@rosim.ru (    ,    ).         (    )

----------


## smola

,     ?

      ,     .  , .       -         :Redface:

----------


## garri79

> !           ?
>      -      .... ׸  ?       ?     , -   ...
> 
>     . -      - 70%  ....      ...       ...    - /!
> 
>    - * ?* ... !!!!!!!.... 
> 
>   ....



          .... !!       " " ---        -       ,   :   ,     .            (   )          e-mail......       !!!!

----------


## Kocopez

, !        .  :Smilie: 

 :Phone call:  .....    ...

**  ** ? /             /  /

----------

> , !        .   .....    ...


! 
      .    ,    .

----------


## Danay

> .... !!       " " ---        -       ,   :   ,     .            (   )          e-mail......       !!!!


!      ,   e-mail    .      - .    , , ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
_   , , ,   ._
,   "". 

**, 
_         ,     ?_
      ?     ,        ?

----------

> ?     ,        ?


1)  ,    ?
2)    .

   ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
1)   - ""?      ,         (  ).      .    ,     ""      ( )  ,      (   -   ,           ).  ,         ""-   .       "",        -   .     "". (!)      ,   -  (    ).
,          .

----------


## Rat1972

2)      -   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ! 
>       .    ,    .


    ,      ,      (,       ,    ) -  , ,   ,      -     ,   .

----------

,   .     (,  ),       .      "" -         " ",      ... ?

....    , , , -   ,    ...

----------


## smola

:Dezl:

----------


## smola

> ,   .     (,  ),       .      "" -         " ",      ... ?
> 
> ....    , , , -   ,    ...


     29.06.2009, 14:08
 .

----------

-      .       .        ,        .   , "!",        .    ,    -.       ...
          ...          ((

----------

> 29.06.2009, 14:08
>  .



! !

----------


## smola

> ,   -



          ,     :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

** , 
      ""   -   " "        .  ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


       ?

----------


## smola

> ,


   .         :Cry:

----------


## Rat1972

*smola*, 
    ,    :OnFire:

----------


## smola

> ?


, .       . ,    ,  ,       ,         ,

----------

)))
  ...  ... ,   -     ,     "       "..., ,   ...       -...

----------


## smola

> *smola*, 
>     ,


     .      ?    ,    -  :War:

----------


## smola

> 


  :Hmm: 
         (     ,        ).       .   .       ,     .

   ?       - ,

----------


## Rat1972

*smola*, 
_,    ,  ,       ,        ,   _ 
   ,  "  "?  ?
   -    -   ?

----------


## Rat1972

** , 
         ,       :Wink:

----------


## smola

> *smola*, 
> [   ,  "  "?  ?


    ""    "".

  ,        ,     .    ,

----------


## Rat1972

*smola*, 
    -   ?    ,   ,       .         - ,       .

----------


## smola

> *smola*, 
>    ,   ,


         .     : "  10  ..,      "

 :Redface:      ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   .


 .     .

----------

> **, 
> 1)   - ""?      ,         (  ).


        .
  ,       .  :Hmm:

----------


## smola

> .     .

----------

,         .  , .  :quest:

----------


## smola

> ,         .  , .


  .  -   ,         30 .

----------

> (     ,        ).


       ...     ..  ... ... ,       :Dezl:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,         .  , .


 .    ?  , ,         -   ()  :Wow:      ,   ,   ,     . 
   .          .  -  (  )       ,          "" (    ,   ).          ,             -          ,      ?               ,      ? ,    1 =1 =1   -  ,     ,       :Wow:

----------

...            ...  :EEK!:   :Rotate:            (       ,       ... ,      ,     ""..)  :Smoker:

----------

. 
         :  -, . 6, . 1,3,5,7  .   .             ...   ,     ,  ...       ...

----------

> .


   ""  ?

----------

> .


 -?  ?




> -  (  )       ,          "" (    ,   ).


        .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> -?  ?


          "".    -         "  "  "   ". 



> .


, .        ,      :Wow:     , ,  .

----------


## smola

> ,     ,  ...       ...


              (     15    ,      ,      ).    ,    -    ( ). 
,          .

----------


## smola

> ,         .  , .


  -   10180-0931-015  25.05.2009 . "  ""        30 "

ps:

----------

> ,    -    ( ). 
> ,          .


       .      ...
   ,   ,      ,       ...      ...  ...

....  ,         ... , , ...     (   ,  ...)...       ?...    , ,      ...

----------


## Rat1972

** , 
       ,      -      ?

----------


## Kocopez

> ....  ,         ... , , .....       ?...    , ,      ...


  ....     (    ),        ...  ... . -...  .... 

        ....      ... :Wink:

----------

> ** , 
>        ,      -      ?



,    ...  ,      ..   :    ,  . ,  ,     ""   )))    .     !     .   : "    " -  ? "   ".    ,            .      ,    .   .  "", , 
"        ,      " 
-   ?! 
" ...       " 
-    ,     ?? , , ...  ,       ?! 
"....,     ...    ....   ... , ...   ..."
 .
....       ,       ...

----------

> ....      ...


     ,      ,        ,  ...,        :Hmm:

----------


## smola

[QUOTE= ;52260029]       .      ...

 :Hmm:          ,       

     ,

----------

> ,


 -  , , ,    ...        ,    (,      ),        ...

----------

.     .  "Install"    - "DETAILS   ""   ?

----------

> .     .  "Install"    - "DETAILS   ""   ?


   ,     ...              :   2000, ,      2.0. 
   ,    Install          ...   ,     ""..  5-10   .

----------


## Rat1972

** , 



> ,    ...


,       ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ,        ,  ...,


   , *Kocopez*  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

-     ?

----------

> -     ?


   - .

----------


## Kocopez

> , *Kocopez*


 ...

----------

> ...


!!!   ,   .  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rat1972

> !!!   ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------

..
,    ...        ,      (    ,  -  )...     ,       "-    "...          .  ,   ... ,        ,     ...
...     "   "!   ,    ...  ,   ?

----------

> ,    ...  ,   ?


     .   .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
           .   :Wink:

----------

> .   .  
>            .


    2007 ,     01.07.2009....  2007  -           ... ,   !...    ,    -           ...  :Razz: 

..   ,        (,  ,  ),       -  !  :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,  ,     ..?   :Wow:

----------

> ,  ,  ,     ..?



 :yes:  
 , ,   ...   ,    ...
    ,       ?

----------


## -

!
     !           .
ramework 2.0      ...       ..
,   ... ,      ((
     ? , ?....

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,   ...   ,    ...
>     ,       ?


        ,    " -   "      ,    "     "       .    .   -  ,           ,           .
        .    -   ...?

----------

> -  ,           ,           .


  .





> .    -   ...?


   :. , -,  ,   .

     :  1, 3, 6, 9       ; . 5, 7, 10, 11  . -  .

----------


## Kocopez

> !!!   ,   .



 :be-be-be:  ....       ....          ... /    -       /

    -    ....  ** ...       ....          ....      ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Kocopez*, 



> ....


 ,         -       ,      .   ,    ,  .     -       -  ,    ..?

----------


## Kocopez

> *Kocopez*, 
> 
>  ,         -     -       -  ,    ..?


..    ?......      , ,  *   30-    ...        * ...

    -   ... ,     70% .....    , .      ...   ...     ....

----------


## desna

.   .    2.5  ?  ?
   ?     ?

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 



> ?     ?


,    :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*Kocopez*, 



> , ,     30-    ...         ...


    ...      ,     ?           ,   .

----------


## desna

> *desna*, 
> 
> ,


  :Smilie:  
  ,      ,    ,        ?
,       . ,  2.5    .       :Big Grin: 
.     ,     ,  ,  .. .. ..

, ,     2.5?   ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
      ,   ,    2.5, -    (,    ).   , ,      -   2 "  , ,     :Wow:

----------


## desna

.    .
  2.5      ,      ""   14  447?



> 14.        *,      * ,          ,    ,   2-         :
>                   N 1;
>     ,             ,          ,         .


,    2-         ,    2.5     ( -1)?




> 15. ** ,    ,    8  ,  * 2-         (  )   ,        (         () ),*              ,      :
> ( .     22.04.2009 N 352)
> *           N 2       ,  * .           ,         ( -    );
> * ,      ,   .*


   (      ,   2)?
         ?



> 21.    2.5   " (. ):  __________;  _________"            ()        ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    .       ,                              .


    " ",   ,   ?
       ? ,    15     ?

  :



> -  ,   ,      ;   ** , , , , , , ,  ,   ,    ,      .          .


      ?     ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
, ...   :Wink:     "   ".        -  ...
_      ?_
,   2.5     **,      ?    ?
**   CD-ROM    EXCEL  , ,   .   ???  :Abuse:       10 .     ,         .

----------


## desna

> ,   2.5     **,      ?    ?


    2.5   :



> ,       200 ., ** (   ),


,  -  447      ,      200   .         ?

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 



> 2.5   :


  :Abuse:   "" ,   , ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

2.5 ???

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
    2.5   ,           .   -        .     2.5?          ?

----------


## desna

> *desna*, 
>     2.5   ,           .   -        .     2.5?          ?


     08 .       .    .  ,   2.5  -   ,    ,    -1,   ,    .  09       08.     2.5   ,   ,        /.     ,   .         .     .   ,      .
 ,       ,  ,  ,    ?      ,   .   ?
      ,     .  ,    .  ,    447  .
 ,   ... .

----------


## Rat1972

desna[/b], 



> ,   ... .


[b]
  ,  .. .    :Wink: 
 ,  ,          2.5 -,   .        ,      .

----------

> ?     ,     ?


      ,    . 
    ,   ,         .

----------


## desna

> ,    . 
>     ,   ,         .


**,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> **,   ?


 447 .  :Smilie:  
        ,          . ,   ,     .




> ,   ... .


   ,  .       .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,  -  447      ,      200   .         ?


        ....      / **      /...   -....   ....            ....

     7-10....       ...

----------

> ....      / **      /...   -....   ....            ....
> 
>      7-10....       ...


 :Grenade:   ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:  
   ,     .
      447 .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,   .  
>    ,     .


         ...




> 447 .


....       -           .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ....       -           ....


     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rat1972

> :      447 .


.

----------


## Rat1972

, ,     ( ,  ),   02 .  ""       :Smilie: 
  ,            (     ).  ,          .        :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 



> ,    ,    -1


 ,    -1,   ...?  -1 -     (        __   -  ).

----------


## desna

> *desna*, 
> 
>  ,    -1,   ...?  -1 -     (        __   -  ).


*Rat1972*,    :Smilie: ,      ,         -1..
         ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  .


  ,     ,            .     ,      ,     -   ,    -      (    ). 
  ,    , ,      3000  ,       (   ),     ...     -     ,    ,  .           .

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
 ,        30 ,      25 -        .  ,          :Wow:

----------


## desna

> *desna*, 
>  ,        30 ,      25 -        .  ,


*Rat1972*,    .     -    (   ),     ,  -.

----------


## Kocopez

> *Rat1972*,     -    (   ),     ,  -.


  .....    ?....     - *....

----------


## desna

> .....    ?....     - *....


        . 
      .

----------

> *desna*,  ,    -1,   ...?  -1 -     (        __   -  ).


      .  :Big Grin: 
** *,    * .

----------

> *Rat1972*,    .     -    (   ),     ,  -.


*desna*     ... .             ,   ,  ,        .

----------


## nas17

2.5   ,    -      447,       ,   . ,     (   )

----------


## desna

> 2.5   ,    -      447,


 .      .

----------


## Kocopez

!!!  SOS!
 ....  .....    -    

,    .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> .


   "-     ".



> ,     .


  :Wow:

----------


## 223

> **,


,   ,     , .

----------


## Rat1972

*223*, 
           ,       .

----------


## 223

> *223*, 
>            ,       .


    ,   200   ,  30  ,      . ,        :Smilie: 
     -       :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

*223*, 



> ,   200   ,  30  ,      .


 -           200000, , ,  200000  . -      2.5.
, ,    200000   -  ,          ?

----------


## 223

> *223*, 
>  -           200000, , ,  200000  . -      2.5.
> , ,    200000   -  ,          ?


,     .   ,   200 ,    . ( -   )     -    ,      .     ,   ,

----------


## Rat1972

[.

----------


## Rat1972

?    ,     ?

21.    2.5   " (. ):  __________;  _________"            ()        ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    .       ,                              .

----------


## filthy

,      .   ,  .

  Register.Application  ,  99%    proxy    .      .   . (,   -    )

    proxy,     proxy.

----------

> ,       .


*Rat1972*  ,       .     ,       ,         .

,  -   . :No-no:      .  :Razz:

----------


## 223

> ?    ,     ?....


 , ,     ,        ,     .          ...    ?

----------


## Rat1972

,       (    ,     ).        200000.       2.5.

----------

> ,       (    ,     ).        200000.       2.5.


        200 .,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
  ,  , " "        2.5???  desna   -1. 
  (.15)          * ,      ,  * .    ?

----------

> **, 
>   ,  , " "        2.5???


.

----------


## Rat1972

> .


 ,  .      ,  .  desna         :Wow:

----------

> ,  .      ,  .  desna


        ,     2.3.     *desna*  .  :Wow:

----------


## desna

> desna


.         .    :Big Grin: 
    ,  2.5   .,   ,   -, ..   - ,    - ?      2.5  ,     ?     ?
   ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> ,     2.3.     *desna*  .


.     .
       . -    ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> . -    ,


.      ,         ,          ,      . 

..   .  ",   ".  :Wow:

----------


## desna

> .      ,         ,          ,      .


 .  ,  .    -     . 



> ..   .  ",   ".


 ,   .     ,    .   ,      .
   447  .     .

----------

> ,   .     ,    .   ,      .


       .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
      ,  , ,    .  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> .      ,         ,          ,      :


    ,    Ѩ ,  ,  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
      ,           .

----------

> .
> :





> ,


-.  ,   .

----------

*.*  ,    . ,         -          .

----------


## frost66

.   .

----------

> ,         -          .


       ,        .

----------

> ,    2007 .  2008  .               ,      .     . ,     ,     ,       .     .


    ,   .        .   . .          200 .       .       2   ?    !

----------


## smola

> .


   .      ,         :Wow: 
 :Hmm: ,    ?

----------


## smola

> 2   ?


     .       .  ,          .

----------


## 223

> ,   .        .   . .          200 .       .       2   ?    !


   200 .     ,         ,       .          .     ,  ,    2

----------

> 2   ?    !


      .

----------


## Rat1972

> .       .  ,          .


" " -    ? 
 , , ,      ,     "".      .

----------


## smola

> " " -    ?


,  ,   ,     :Redface:  
 ., .14

----------


## Rat1972

> ,  ,   ,     
>  ., .14


 :Wow: 
   -  ,    .  -  ...    -, , ... , ,  -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kocopez

. (  :Frown: )....      ...    .... (      ...)..        ...    ?.. 
    ? (     ...  ?)
        ...    .... 
*  !!!!!!!* 
 ... , ?!!!!....       ... ... .... 
,     !

----------

> . ( )....      ...    .... (      ...)..        ...    ?.. 
>     ? (     ...  ?)
>         ...    .... 
> *  !!!!!!!*


 !!! ().   ,   .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rat1972

*Kocopez*, 



> ? (     ...  ?)


       ,     ,   ( , , ).

----------


## smola

> -  ,    .  -  ...    -, , ... , ,  -?


 :Redface:

----------


## smola

> *Kocopez*, 
> 
>        ,     ,   ( , , ).


     .      ,         -    ,   ,   -  ,

----------

> ,  ,   ,     
>  ., .14


*smola*   .       -       .        .  :Wow:

----------


## smola

> *smola*   .       -       .        .


 :Confused:

----------


## Danay

-          .    :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  - ?

----------


## Danay

?

----------


## Danay



----------


## smola

> 



  ? 
    ?

----------


## Danay

3.1     01.01.08   01.01.09?    ""  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> 3.1     01.01.08   01.01.09?    ""  ?


 - ?   ,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

, ,  " "    - -   ...?        ()     ...

----------


## Danay

> , ,  " "    - -   ...?        ()     ...


  ...

----------

> , ,  " "    - -   ...?        ()     ...


 ,     ,  ,    . 
-   .  :No-no:

----------


## Rat1972

> -   .


,     (..            ) -       "...  -!",     .



> 


    ...?   :Wow: 

*Danay*, 



> ...


 .    - -       ,           :Abuse:

----------

> "...  -!",     .


    ,     ....




> ...?


   ,    .




> - -       ,


 447   -   .

----------

> , ,  " "    - -   ...?        ()     ...


     ,         .       ?

----------

> ,         .       ?


-! **   ,     . **       ,          .

----------


## 223

> -! **   ,     . **       ,          .


     ,        , ,   -    ,    .

----------

> , ,   -    ,


     .

----------


## smola

:Wow:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Danay

!!! ::

----------


## Rat1972

:yes:  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Samura

-      . 
   . 
    ,  ,        (  )  : 
1.	      .
2.	       .
3.	  , ,    ,   .
*   :* 
_-   -, .
-         ,  .
-   .
_
    ,     .
       .          . 
*:    ר.*
  :
", ˅., ,    ,      ,           .
    :
1.	     ;
2.	         (   , ..     );
3.	     .
   ,     ,                    .
  ,    :
1.	       (, , , , -)     ;
2.	               ,  ;
3.	     (  200 ..)         (, , , , -);
4.	   (  200 ..)          (, ( ), , , -);
5.	         ,   ;
6.	  ;
7.	         (      )    (       ;
8.	            .
      ."
---------
     .

----------


## Samura

:   , ,  .
     . 
 ,      -   , ,     800  , -  "  "...

----------


## Rat1972

> .          .


         ,    -     .

----------


## Samura

.
,  "" .
        .  , Ѩ .
 ,          .
    226      . ,    222.
_, ,  ._

----------


## Rat1972

*Samura*, 



> .


 .        ,     -     .     ,   - ,     ...

----------


## Samura

,    :
 ,          "", ..  , ,   . ->  ->     ...           .
    . ,    .

----------


## 223

- 2 ...   ! 
      -     ???
   ,   ,

----------


## Samura

> - 2 ...   !


,      ,   .,     .
  , ,  ,     . , ?



> -     ???


 ,    ,    ** .  1  -    . (  ...)        .   " "   " ".   . 



> ,   ,


,    -

----------


## Rat1972

*Samura*, 



> , ,  ,     . , ?


 ,          ?

----------


## Samura

Rat1972,
 -,   , "  "...
     ?

----------


## Rat1972

,      "    ". ,   200000  ,        -           ( , ,        ).  , ,      ?   ?   ,       .
 ,   200000   -        .
     -  - ,    ...?

----------


## Samura

*Rat1972,*
   . 
    , ( )
  ,     ,       .
           ( ,   )   .

----------


## Samura

.       -    ,  .    - !!! ?  ...

----------


## 223

> .       -    ,  .    - !!! ?  ...


       ?    ,  ,    ,   ,        .
     .
    3  ,   ,      .   .

----------


## Samura

.     2007 ,   , ,      .   ,          1   .     2008 ,    " ",   . ,       ,  .  .
*223,*
      ?
      1   -6?

----------

> ,    :
>  ,          "", ..  , ,   . ->  ->     ...           .
>     . ,    .


    ,    .

----------

> ,      -   , ,     800  , -  "  "...


  ,       .        .    -   .  - .    -   .




> 1   -6?


         .




> ."


     .    3  5 **.

----------


## Samura

> ,    .


   !!! 
 ...

----------


## Samura

*,*
  " "?     ???      .    ""...
 :EEK!:

----------


## Rat1972

**, 


> ,       .        .    -   .  - .    -   .


           - -1 (      ).    ,       -       ,        .

----------


## Rat1972

*Samura*, 
     -    "" ( ""  "") -    .           .

----------


## Samura

*Rat1972,*
    ,    "" , .
.
    .          .

----------

!    .  :                (     )?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
,    ,   .

----------


## Danay

!      ,  -   !
       /   ,      ,        ,        .     ?        ? (  ,        - )

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  -    :Smilie:

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>   -


    / ,   ..  .?

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
 , , ,          ( ,       " ( )", , ,  .. ...

----------


## 223

> !    .  :                (     )?


     30   1 .  .       ,     30,

----------

, , ,       -        ?        ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
    .

----------

Rat1972, .   ,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
    -         .      -   .       - , , .

----------


## Danay

2.3    "  "  .   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> 2.3    "  "  .   ?


 -      "-    "?      -      ,   .  -?

----------


## Danay

.... ,      -   "   "    ?      ,  ,        :  ,   .        "  ".    ?   2.3

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 



> "  ".    ?


   ( ,  ...)      -    ,    .

----------


## Danay

> ( ,  ...)      -    ,    .


,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

""      :    "-   ",  -  "-    ". 
 ,    - ,           -    ,     .

----------


## Danay

Pat1972,   ,      .  :                  
-    ()
-  (      )
-  - (      )

----------


## Danay

-

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 



> Pat1972,   ,


  :Smilie: 



> -


  :Wow:       ,             ,   .



> -    ()
> -  (      )
> -  - (      )


  , ,   ""?     - (!)      ,   , ..    ,                 ,       ( ?)
             .   ,   ,  , ..              .
      "" ?

----------


## Danay

> "" ?


 -  ,  -,  -  . 
       ,                .  :Frown:

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
    ""  "" - ,         ,        "",       (    ).

----------


## Danay

,       -    11-09/  18  2009 .   -

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       -    11-09/  18  2009 .


   ...

----------


## Danay

> ...


      (   ),       2

----------


## Danay

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


 ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  ,       -  . , , ,        (  -  )  ,       -      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>   ,       -  . , , ,        (  -  )  ,       -


    ... .    ,  , --           .  ,    ,  .    , ,   ,          ,  ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 



> , ,   ,          ,  ,   .


   ,            ..,   - , ,     , -      ,          :Wow:

----------


## desna

.

----------

> .


   ,      .  .

----------

, !   " "      ,   ,    ,  ""  ""?

----------

> , !   " "      ,   ,    ,  ""  ""?


  ?

 "" - "" - ""

----------


## Rat1972

** , 



> " "


  ,   ,    ?  ,    ,   ""     - " ".

----------


## desna

! !
     447



> 28.      ,  10   ,             :
> ) . -     22.04.2009 N 352;
> )           ;
> )           ,      .


      ! !

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
   ,              :Wow:   ,   ,  -  ,   ,       ,        ,         :Abuse: ,         .

----------


## desna

*Rat1972*,            .   .    .

----------


## Rat1972

...     ,              ...

----------


## desna

.          - -.  ,  , ..

----------


## Rat1972

*desna*, 
            ?

----------


## desna

*Rat1972*,     ,        ,   ,          :Smilie: 
 ,  ,    -    .

----------


## Rat1972

-    ,      ,    ,        ...
      29  ,       ,     (      ),      ... ,    100% ,         .

----------


## desna

*Rat1972*,       -     31 .    ,  .

----------


## Danay

> *Rat1972*,       -     31 .    ,  .


         31  2009       200,0 . .        25 .

----------


## !

!
 ,      ? (           ?)

----------


## Rat1972

*!*, 
...  ...
,     ? ,         .

----------


## !

> *!*, 
> ...  ...
> ,     ? ,         .


... ,      )) )))

----------


## Rat1972

"".   " ".

----------


## !

)))  !))) :Wink:

----------


## Nastya-d

! , ,        ?

----------


## Danay

> ! , ,        ?


 N 4









II.  


21.    2.5   " (. ):  __________;  _________"            ()        ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,        200 . ,  ()   (   ),    .       ,                              .
(. 21  .     22.04.2009 N 352)

----------


## Nastya-d

!

----------

!
      .           (  . .),            .

----------


## Rat1972

** , 
   desna     .28,        ...

----------


## Nastya-d

> N 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      ?   .  ,             2.5.???

----------


## RAN

Help, .         2.5?

----------

> ?   .  ,             2.5.???


          01.04.10.             2.5?

----------


## Mafffka

2.3  .  ,   ?  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------


## _

!  , !    2.5    ?    200 ..  ,    3..?

----------

> !  , !    2.5    ?    200 ..  ,    3..?


,   .

----------

( 3 . .   200 . .  )  2.5.
1)   .
2)   3.1.   ,        ..          )
3)     2.5.

----------

> 2.3  .  ,   ?


    ?
   .           )
      .

 :  -                )

----------


## Rat1972

> ?
>    .           )
>       .


          -        (    )!

----------

.
    ,    -    .
     . (    )
    ,             .
        .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> .


  -  ?

----------


## _

> ( 3 . .   200 . .  )  2.5.


 !    !

----------


## _

, please,       2.5   -    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Rat1972

> , please,       2.5   -    ?


 ,         2.5?

----------


## _

> ,         2.5?


 , ,     , ** ?!!!!

----------

> , ,     , ** ?!!!!


   200.

----------

> 200.


 - .

----------


## MissisY

,   ???

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,   ???


.
  , -,  ?
"21.*   2.5   " (.*):  __________;  __________"            ()        ,        200*.*,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,        200*.*,  ()   (   ),    ." 

  -   ,      ,   , , , , , ,  ,   ,    .          .
( )

----------


## reestr2010

!
     ()            447  16.07.2007,   2.3   ,      -,     .   , ,            ,   ,       .      ,         ,     .
 ?

----------

> ?


 - ()    ""?

----------


## reestr2010

.

----------

> .


     ?

----------

> .
>   , -,  ?
> )


  .    ,        .

----------

> .    ,        .


 -    ,      ,   2.5    ,     ...

----------


## _

:Embarrassment: 
  -   (  ). 
           > 3 ..    .?
      2.5?       3  200 .. 
     ??????????????????    ? 
SOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,              200 ..?     ,      +  ? =)

----------


## 0709

> -    ,      ,   2.5    ,     ...


 , ,       2.5  ?   -  ?      ....

----------


## 007

> -   (  ). 
>            > 3 ..    .?
>       2.5?       3  200 .. 
>      ??????????????????    ? 
> SOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  2.5   :    " "    ,

----------


## Rat1972

> 2.5   :    " "    ,


  :Wow:

----------


## 007

> 


" :    ", 2009, N 5

 . 11  N 148 <1>          ,             ,      (  ,      ,  ,       ).

  -  ,   ,      .     , , , , , , ,  ,   ,    ,      .          

      (. 0503130 <3>)   . 1  2 .

----------


## Rat1972

*007*, 
 - ?

----------

> *007*, 
>  - ?


       ?         .  030 "  ( )   150 "  "

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


,       .

----------

> ,       .


        ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


     ( , -),    ,  -         200      2.5 (       2.5     -     ) -          ...

----------

> ( , -),    ,  -         200      2.5 (       2.5     -     ) -          ...


    2.3,   .      ,      ( 2.3    )      ,   200,0 . .

----------


## Rat1972

:Wow: 
   ( . )       ( !),      -      :Wow:

----------

> ( . )       ( !),      -


 ...  - -     ...       2.5...

----------


## Anie

...   .
      01.01.10.
     2010     200.
   -     (     )

 ???
HEEEEEEEELP!!!!!

----------


## Rat1972

> ???


,     -  ,    ? -...?

----------

> ...   .
>       01.01.10.
>      2010     200.
>    -     (     )
> 
>  ???
> HEEEEEEEELP!!!!!


  " "     ?

----------


## buhekaterina

.     200 .? :Hmm:

----------

> .     200 .?


  :Smilie:

----------

(    )?

----------


## Rat1972

> (    )?


 28  447     :Smilie: 
  -  .

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,       (  )       2.3 -         2.5...?

----------

> ,  ,       (  )       2.3 -         2.5...?


,      "  "

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
 :Wow:

----------

1030203421258

----------

47  04.02.2011.,       .    2.3 -        500 ..,    2.5. -    500 ..        , ,    ,         .  447. ((((   !    , -  ...              47?    ,    2.3 ( 200 ..)   2.5?
  ? , !  .

----------


## Rat1972

> , -  ...


...   :Frown: 



> 47?


     -  -  ...    :Wow:

----------

.  .     ,        .   - 400 ..     2.3.    ? ,  -      2.5.  .   500 ..,      2.3.???   ,      -   47 .  -  ? 2.3?
 ...  (((

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      -  47 .


 -...    :Wow: 
       -   ...

----------


## Rat1972

:Ass:  : 
(  47)
   :
" ,         
,         
.          
           ""  

.  * 

*.       

            .     
    .";

----------

!      !           ,  -  !

----------

,       200 .. ( 250 .. -  500 ..),   2.3.          2.5.           47.

----------


## Rat1972

()   2.3    200  500  "  "...

----------


## katrin0804

,              200  500 ..

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,        ?      ,   " () "   ,     -           /  ?        .

----------


## Plesen~

> 


,      10,        ,       ..     ..  ,     ...

----------


## __

-  ?

----------


## katrin0804

__,    ?      ,    ( ,   ..)

----------


## __

10 .  447 .28

----------

.    .
          2.3      ?         ?   ,  ,    -   (, ,   ..)

----------


## katrin0804

__,    ?        10      +  .

----------


## katrin0804

,    2.3   :
1.  :


  - 


2.    (  ,   )
     . 
     .      rosim.ru    ,      .

----------


## katrin0804

-              ?

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 



> .


      447  ,   ,       ( )  ,   ,      :Wow:

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,    447       ?             .

----------

:
       500.       :
1.   2.-  3. - 4.    4.  5.  6.

----------


## katrin0804

,      +   ./.

----------

katrin0804 ,

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 
I.    
3.       .....
.... ,       ,        .               ""             .               .                      .       .
(      04.02.2011 N 47)

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 



> Rat1972,    447       ?             .


    ,     ,  ...
    , ...?

----------


## kati123

2.5

----------


## kati123

2.5

----------

katrin0804,     ,        22 .         .         .

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,     .

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,     .

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,      ,        ,          (  )  "",    .

----------


## katrin0804

> 2.5


   :
 =    01.01.11+-    500 .
 =    01.01.11 -     500 ..

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,  ,       2.5?                2.5    ,     ?     ?

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 



> Rat1972,      ,        ,          (  )  "",    .


. ,  ,         :Smilie: 



> Rat1972,  ,       2.5?               2.5    ,     ?     ?


 ,   ,      .

----------


## __

2.3, 2.5, 3.1
2.3-   
2.5-  ,  . -
3.1- . .. -,   2010.,

----------

!       ? ,   "",  ....? .

----------


## katrin0804

> 2.3, 2.5, 3.1
> 2.3-   
> 2.5-  ,  . -
> 3.1- . .. -,   2010.,


  - :
2.3 -   
2.5 - -     
3.1 -  -4 (  ,     ),      .

----------


## katrin0804

> !       ? ,   "",  ....? .


       ,     - "  , ____ ,  .),  ,    -       .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     - "  , ____ ,  .),  ,    -       .


     - ,              :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> 


  -   ,    ?

----------


## katrin0804

> -   ,    ?


  .    .         (    90   -  ).

----------

!
, ,   ,    ?
        834  14.10.2010      . -  ?

----------


## katrin0804

> !
> , ,   ,    ?
>         834  14.10.2010      . -  ?


               .        .       ,        .       .        .   ,  ,     . (   )

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 



> (    90   -  ).


  ,      :Smilie:   ,        -        :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 
 ,     (   ) -     ,       (   )?

----------

,       . 
    ,    "  ",     ...
,       :         ?   ?

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,    ,               .      .       ,    - ,       .     .          ,    .

----------


## katrin0804

> ,       . 
>     ,    "  ",     ...
> ,       :         ?   ?


 ,         ,  .     ,       ,                   (       - ,   ..)         .

----------

katrin0804,
!  !

----------


## katrin0804

,     ,     .

----------


## Rat1972

-   ,         ...? 
  )  28 (_         1  ,    ,  ,    N 1 _  ;
) ...   :Wow:

----------


## katrin0804

Rat1972,         .       ,          ,          ,     500 . (   200  500 .  ),    2.5,   3.1,     ,      .   10  .

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 
  ,      ,     ,      ,      ...     - ?   :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 
          -   ...?

----------


## katrin0804

> *katrin0804*, 
>   ,      ,     ,      ,      ...     - ?


     ,      01.01.2011 .

----------

!  ,       ,       2.5.

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
    2.5   ?   :Wow:   .

----------

.  ,    200   500.      2.3,       2.5. ,   ...

----------


## Rat1972

> .  ,    200   500.      2.3,       2.5. ,   ...


  ,      2.5?    ?    . ,       2.5...

----------


## Danay

-      ,      "  "    01.01.2011.      ,       ?    3.1          410  10 ?

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  3.1         410  10 ?
   ?    410    .

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>   3.1         410  10 ?
>    ?    410    .


 " :    ", 2009, N 5

:   ,       16.07.2007 N 447 "    ",       ,      200 000 .,    (   ),     ( N 2.5)?         ,    . II        .
   ,        3.1........ :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

3.1   "  "    030  ( 10 ).  ,           - ...
,      3.1       ,      -            -      "  ** ".

----------


## Danay

> 3.1   "  "    030  ( 10 ).  ,           - ...
> ,      3.1       ,      -            -      "  ** ".


        030 ....   2.5  ?           ?  1  2011 ?

----------


## Rat1972

> 2.5  ?


      500 . . , ,       447: _21.    2.5   " (. ):
 _______________;  ___________"            ()        ,       500 . ,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,       500 . ,  ()   (   ),    ._
   " " (??),      "* (*)"????? "", ,  -   ""???

----------


## Danay

> 500 . . , ,       447: _21.    2.5   " (. ):
>  _______________;  ___________"            ()        ,       500 . ,  ()   (   ),    ,         ,       500 . ,  ()   (   ),    ._
>    " " (??),      "* (*)"????? "", ,  -   ""???


"      (. 0503130 <3>)   . 1  2 .
  -  ,   ,      .     , , , , , , ,  ,   ,    ,      .          " -       ( 
" :    ", 2009, N 5).    ""?      .  :Confused: 
      ,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> -  ,   ,      .


 ...
     ,    2.5,  ,      500 ...

----------


## Danay

,

----------



----------

> ,      2.5?    ?    . ,       2.5...


             ???

----------


## Rat1972

> ???


 ,   .

----------

> ,   .


  !!!             2.5  -      (   ,     . )?

----------


## Rat1972

?   , , ,     - .     304 (   )  ? ,    ...?

----------

18.04.2008  -09/8243,      ,     ,      .   :

   -

----------


## Rat1972

> :
> 
>    -


 -, ...

----------


## Rat1972

,         ...   :Frown:

----------

.     ""  ...

----------


## Konfuciy

.
     , ..      .
   ,    .
 ,   -     .   - ,     .     -  . ..       ?

----------


## katrin0804

*Konfuciy*,   2.5   -          (  ),      .  -  -.  " "      ,       .    ,   =,       ,      .   ,  .

----------


## Rat1972

*katrin0804*, 



> ,   -     .   - ,     .


 , ,  - ?        ?               ...

----------


## Konfuciy

,    540 ..,    180 ..
        540;  540,  -  - 720 ??
  ??

----------


## katrin0804

*Rat1972*, ,     ,  ,       01.01.2007 ,      .

----------


## katrin0804

*Konfuciy*,            ....     ....

----------


## Tarapyneshka

,   -         16  2007 . N 447 "    "   :
" ,      
,        .               ""             .               .                      .       ".
..            ?         ,   ?  ?  .   !!!

----------


## Konfuciy

(,   ,   ),  ,   (,  -),        ,

----------

.     2.3      "-    "     .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rat1972

> 2.3      "-    "    .


.       "-   "?

----------


## Konfuciy

"  " -   "-   " -     .   "-   " -        ..

----------

.    .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rat1972

-          ,   -   . - -   ...?

----------


## Konfuciy

.  ,      .        1.2,   2.3.

----------


## Plesen~

> -          ,   -   . - -   ...?


      ,

----------


## Rat1972

> 1.2,   2.3.


,      2.3.     " " (   ) -   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


       ,   ...?         ,   ,         ?

----------


## Rat1972

2.5  -   ,     .       2.5         500.,     500.  -        **  "", ** ""  (   )  :Wow:             ( , ) -   ,        :Wow:

----------


## Danay

,         2.5. 
             .

	  .
	  .
	       .   .
	   .      .
 :Frown:       .

----------


## Mafffka

> ,         2.5. 
>              .
> 
> 	  .
> 	  .
> 	       .   .
> 	   .      .
>       .


      3.1 (   "") -     ,   ,  .   ?      , ,        ?     ? :Dezl:

----------


## Anie

> 3.1 (   "") -     ,   ,  .   ?      , ,        ?     ?


    .      ,     , ,    .
     .

----------


## Mafffka

> .      ,     , ,    .
>      .


  !  :yes: 
   ,    ?  ? ,   ,    . ? ? :Redface:

----------


## Anie

> ! 
>    ,    ?  ? ,   ,    . ? ?


    .      3.1.         .          ))    !)
     .      .

----------


## Anie

> ,         2.5. 
>              .
> 
> 	  .
> 	  .
> 	       .   .
> 	   .      .
>       .


 2.5.   .  .    .

----------


## Mafffka

> .      3.1.         .          ))    !)
>      .      .


!     ,    .      . .. :Smilie:

----------

,     4 ...  - ,      01.01.12   ..      . , ,  ??

----------


## Mascara

2,5, .   ?!
   -   10 .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     4 ...


 __...?

----------

!!!  10 ! 
    .,     (   2.5 + .),         500 .      ))

----------


## Rat1972

> 500 .


         500. - ,   ???

----------

!
, !  ,        .
     ?  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

.        .

----------

!

----------

,      ?

----------


## Rat1972

,     ,     ...

----------

! :Redface:

----------

500 .  ? ,          ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> 500 .  ? ,          ?


,      ,      (  2.5)   .

----------

> ,      ,      (  2.5)   .


!!!

----------

, ,      ""   ""? ,      .....(((

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,      ""   ""? ,      .....(((


    - ,     "",      -         ...

----------

> - ,     "",      -         ...


 !!!!!!!  ,    ""  ,   )))

----------


## Mascara

-,       ,          .
  ,  . .         
   .  ,      .
     , ,       ,    .
  ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


, ,         "  " -       101 ,  ?      ,   -        ,     .

----------


## Mascara

(  -  ) -           ?!
   310 .
 ,      340 .,      105 20 "  -     "
         ?

----------


## Rat1972

> (  -  ) -           ?!


 105, . . 99  .




> 310 .


      -   , ,   310.        101 -    ?     ,  ,    .




> ,      340 .,      105 20 "  -     "


 *105 20* "  - ** ,       (105.30)...?

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
 .      ,       2.5 ,   ,   500  -    ,  ,   500.,     2.5.     -           500.

----------


## Mascara

> 105, . . 99  .
> 
> *105 20* "  - ** ,       (105.30)...?


 ,    500 .. ((

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*, 
>  .      ,       2.5 ,   ,   500  -    ,  ,   500.,     2.5.     -           500.


,     -    ...

----------


## Rat1972

,   *2.3*    (),    2.5



> ,       *2.3* ,

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    500 .. ((


       ,   105.30 -       :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

,  ,    ,        -      ,   ,   (,   ..)

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
         ?

----------


## Mascara

> *Mascara*, 
>          ?


Rat1972,   ,     ...

----------


## Mascara

> ,   105.30 -


     ,    ;-) !

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
  ,   ,  , ,      ,       ?

----------


## Mascara

,        . 
 ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
    ,          - , ,    ...

----------


## Mascara

...
   ,          1  !  ..       ,  . 13       ,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Mascara*, 
  -...?

----------


## Mascara

.....

----------


## Mascara

,  ,   (   ),   (),  (  )    ,   ,       2.3,  ,            ,      .
     ?     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?     ?


,       -      (           ).
     .     ,       (,     - ),         ,     .
  ,      ,     . ,    ,     ...

----------


## Mascara

,    ...         ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ...


,  ...  ( )     -  ,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ,      ,     . ...


  . 
     . 




> ...


. 




> ( )     -  ,   ?


  . 
  ,   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> . 
>   ,   ?


-, ,  .   - ,   - .  , ,     ?  :Wow: 




> .


   -    " "   ,    __ ?

----------


## Danay

( ") "                 ". -                  ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...  , ,     ?


-   "",     .             .       "".        .  :Wink: 




> ...    -    " "   ,    __ ?


 . 
   -       .   ,     ,        ,  . 
  -      . 
    .         (    ,         ),         .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> "".


,   .




> -       .


.





> (    ,         ),         .


       -     (  , ,       ...?)

----------


## BorisG

> , ,       ...?


 ,   . 
 , ,   .       (  ""  .),   ,      ,      ,        ,  .
,  ,       - . 
     . ...  ,    ...

----------


## elenasolynka

,             .

----------


## Rat1972

""?    ""  "".

----------

, ,       .?   (   .      )  500 .?

----------


## Rat1972

> (   .      )  500 .?


           -  ,     .

----------


## Jalinka

... .  -    ...

----------


## katrin0804

,   " "      2.3?

----------


## Alevpi

,      ,    ,    ,  ,       60- ,        40 ,      40    ,    ,        ,           .         .
     ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

> 40


           .        ,       . ,      **    ,          ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   " "      2.3?


        " " -  , 2.3.

----------


## Rat1972

-    ,   -   "  "...?

----------


## Danay

-          ?         ?

----------

)   ..     1     ? (,  ) ????7

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
    .

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>     .


             ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


.
   ,    ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

,  -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Danay

> ,  -


      1 .    ,        ,  ,   .   -   .     - .      " ",    " ". ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
 .  ,       - ?? - ,       (,   1 )  ,  .

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>  .  ,       - ?? - ,       (,   1 )  ,  .


             , , , .          -     .

----------


## Rat1972

*Danay*, 
  ...    ,     :Smilie:  
    -,     ...?

----------


## Danay

> *Danay*, 
>   ...    ,     
>     -,     ...?


,  .    ,       2.3  .

----------


## Rat1972

,       ,  ,      ,     ... ,  , , ,    ,      447  :Wow:

----------


## Mascara

,   ...           :Wow:

----------


## Danay

> ,   ...

----------


## Mascara

...   ?   ?
        ?!

----------


## Danay

> ?!


 :yes:

----------


## Rat1972

,     ,          ,   () ,         :Lol:

----------


## Mascara

> 


  .     ,         ,   ,    .
            !!!       .

----------


## Danay

> ,     ,          ,   () ,


     ....          1 ,           31  2012

----------


## Rat1972

> ....          1 ,           31  2012


 :Wow: 
"    ?" ()
  -      ...?

----------


## Danay

> "    ?" ()
>   -      ...?


   ...

----------


## frost66

,  -     ?    ?    .     , ,   ,  .

----------


## Danay

> ,  -     ?    ?    .     , ,   ,  .


  ,    .

----------


## MarSOzr

> ,  .    ,       2.3  .


    -   " "  "  "?
    ,            "",         ""   .

----------


## Danay

> -   " "  "  "?
>     ,            "",         ""   .


  " "    ,     .       ""

----------


## Rat1972

> ,            "",         ""   .


   ,    .      - ,      ...

----------


## MarSOzr

> " "    ,     .       ""


  ( )      ,  ,       ?
     Rat1972  ,         2.3    -     .

----------


## Rat1972

> Rat1972  ,         2.3    -     .


  ,    __  (     -        ),    ()    ,   ,     10    ...

----------


## olanta18

,   10     ..
 - ,    2    .
  -,   2-         (  )  ..
     ,          ,      - :Clapping:

----------


## Rat1972

> -,   2-         (  )  ..


"- " -     ...?     ,   ,      "- ",  ,             ...  :Frown:

----------


## olanta18

, ,     . 

 15       16.07.2007  447:
"        ,    8  ,   2-         (  )   ,        (         () ),                  ".

  ,          .          . -,     ,    ,    . , ,      , ..    ,   ,           .     ,    2    .      , ..,    ,       .  :Wow:

----------


## Rat1972

> ,          .


  , ,    .

----------

, ,  10       2.5 ( < 500 .)   :
 -   
 -    
 -  . 
   ( )     ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> , ,  10       2.5 ( < 500 .)   :
>  -   
>  -    
>  -  . 
>    ( )     ?


 .
,            2.3...
 .           .     -    , .

----------

> .
> ,            2.3...
>  .           .     -    , .


,      2.3......... !

----------

2.3     01.01.2013 .(    01.01.13.) ???

----------


## Rat 1972

> 2.3     01.01.2013 .(    01.01.13.) ???


, .

----------

,    ,  "".         ???

----------

,    ???   ,   500???

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,  "".         ???


      (,   ..), ,          ,       .      (  ) - .

----------


## ansija

)
 ,       ,

----------

> )
>  ,       ,


      .      .       ?

----------


## ansija

01.01.2014.  -   3 .

----------


## ansija

> .      .       ?


:  - 9866124,92;  - 1567754,94;  - 295437,52. .   .  ?      ?

----------

> :  - 9866124,92;  - 1567754,94;  - 295437,52. .   .  ?      ?


,,

----------

> ,,


      3 ,    3              .

----------


## ansija

> 3 ,    3              .


,    ,    (

----------

> :  - 9866124,92;  - 1567754,94;  - 295437,52. .   .  ?      ?

----------


## ansija

, -     7

----------

> , -     7


 .

----------


## Rat 1972

> , -     7


 - .      2.5.

----------


## ansija

> - .      2.5.


-,   7

----------


## Rat 1972

> -,   7


 ...    ...   ...  :Smilie: 
     ,    .  -     ,   ,   -   . 
,         ,     ,      ,     447,          :Smilie:

----------

> -,   7


         (    )     (      )?

----------


## Rat 1972

> (    )     (      )?


  ()  01.01.

----------


## ansija

> ...    ...   ... 
>      ,    .  -     ,   ,   -   . 
> ,         ,     ,      ,     447,


 , ,   7

----------

> ()  01.01.


,      2.5.      2.5     ,       .

----------


## Tassa

> )
>  ,       ,


  ,    1.    1     ,        -   ,         .

----------


## Tassa

.      , , .   .

----------


## Rat 1972

> , ,   7


  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,      2.5.      2.5     ,       .


,         ,              - .

----------

> ,         ,              - .


  ,     ?    2.5    .     ?

----------

> 01.01.2014.  -   3 .


       2.5?     ?

----------


## Rat 1972

> ,     ?    2.5    .     ?


 "  ".

----------


## Rat1972

> 2.5?     ?


 ,        (         ,    ).
   ,                   .

----------


## Mascara

*
Rat 1972 * 
, ,   ,       :Wink:

----------

> *
> Rat 1972 * 
> , ,   ,


      (

----------


## Mascara

> (


,       ,

----------


## ansija

> (    )     (      )?


      ,        "".

----------


## ansija

> ,      2.5.      2.5     ,       .


 
  "" (     500) ,    
  " " -    ,  , .     "". ,    , "",  , "" (       , ,      3.1    ).   ,  "-... "  "".   ,     .    " ",   ""  ""  .     ,     .   .   ,         2-     (    ,  "..."  )

----------


## ansija

> 2.5?     ?


 ,    1

----------


## ansija

> ,        (         ,    ).
>    ,                   .


 ,  ,

----------

2.5  3.1   ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  ,


?    ,     .
 ,     ,    ,      ...    :Wow:

----------

> ,    1


 ,     . ,     500 000         105 .    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     500 000         105 .


  - , ,   105,    ,   - ...   ...

----------

> - , ,   105,    ,   - ...   ...


-  .            ,    101   .       ,   . -      .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,    101   .


  :Smilie: 
       ,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,

----------


## ansija

> ?    ,     .
>  ,     ,    ,      ...


   (

----------


## Rat_1972

> (


-...    ,  ,   ?  :Wow:

----------


## ansija

> -...    ,  ,   ?


 .

----------


## ansija

-      7

----------

> .


   .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .


 ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> -      7


,   :Smilie:

----------


## ansija

> ,


,

----------


## ansija

> ,

----------


## ansija

,      :Redface:

----------


## Rat_1972

*ansija*, 
   .   ,     ,   -         ?

----------

.        ,        ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> .        ,        ?


,       .

----------


## ansija

> *ansija*, 
>    .   ,     ,   -         ?


   01.01.2014,    28 ,      ,    (   )    ""

----------


## ansija

> .


 

                                          2.5.
                                                       01.01.2014.

       ,    :

         , .;
         , .

----------


## Rat_1972

> 01.01.2014,    28 ,      ,    (   )    ""


              ,        ...?

----------


## ansija

> ,        ...?


,     ..      .     ,   .

----------

? , ?  ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ? , ?


    . 
   ,     (,   ..)
     ,           .     ,        2- .

----------

> . 
>    ,     (,   ..)
>      ,           .     ,        2- .


..    ,     -?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ..    ,     -?


  ,      .  ,     ,    ,  -     ,         ...

----------

> ,      .  ,     ,    ,  -     ,         ...


                     ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ?


   .

----------

! , ,           (   50 ,  2000 )?            ?      ,    excel ?

----------


## Anie

,    2.3  200  500 ..,  ?                  ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,    2.3  200  500 ..,  ?                  ?


    -    176 . (!)       :Abuse:

----------


## Anie

> -    176 . (!)


      ???

----------

,   ?   ?   3.1?      2?   :   " "   " "    3.1.     ?

----------

> ,    2.3  200  500 ..,  ?                  ?



          .

----------

> ,   ?   ?   3.1?      2?   :   " "   " "    3.1.     ?


  3.1

----------


## Anie

. .   , ..    2009    ...

----------


## Rat_1972

> ???


.         .

----------


## Rat_1972

> . .   , ..    2009    ...


  -    ?        ...

----------

> -    ?        ...


 ,   .   . .
  ,

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,   .   . .


  ,   ?    ,       ?

----------

> ,   ?    ,       ?


 ,   ,   ,

----------


## ansija

) -    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

-

----------


## ansija

7

----------


## Rat_1972

> 7


         ...

----------


## 555

2.5

----------


## Rat_1972

> 2.5


  :Smilie: 
       ,     .

----------


## 555

101.30      ,                 2.5

----------


## Rat_1972

> 101.30


   , , -,  . 
21.*      *2.5     "
.*):
*_______________;  *___________" 

      *()  
       , 
         500*.*,   
    ,    
        200*.   ,  *     ()  
    (         ), *  
  ,      
    ()        (       
),     .

 ,   "  ()".          :Wow: 
   " "     ,     -, ...
     ,  -   ,        :Frown: 
  , -,  ,   ,        ...

----------


## id219866295

!  ,   .  " " (    ,      500 . ,    ,      200 . .)            ,  ,                 ?         ,    ,    ?    ,              .

----------

(, )     .
       ,          .
      -      2.3,      ,     ""          . 
    (  ),     "".     ,      .       2 .       .

----------


## .

-   .  - ?   ??

----------


## _

,      .   ,      .

----------


## .

> ,      .   ,      .


   ?     , 44-  ?

----------


## _

-.  .    44-,  .

----------


## .

> -.  .    44-,  .


!

----------


## svbc

! , ,   ,   ,       ,    ?      ?

----------


## .

> ! , ,   ,   ,       ,    ?      ?


-,    .

----------


## Light 86

!      ( ). , ...   2.3         ()  .      .   - .  ?       ?   !    ?    ?       2.3 ,      2.5.        ?     ( ),   , ,  ...    ?    ( .   1),     ?  - ?    ,     ( ),   2.5  :      (!)        2.3.   ?   !

----------


## katrin0804

,.
  ,  ,    (  -         ).    ,      "  .  ...".    xml,     -   - xls,jpg.
     ?        ,   4     .

----------


## katrin0804

-    "    ."      ?

----------


## Katerina Ss.

> -    "    ."      ?


 -  ,  -    .

----------


## katrin0804

*Katerina Ss.*,     
    ?

----------


## katerina-salvatore

, , . 
   ,          ?              .-  ,     ( 10).           ?  ,    ,      .               ,        .       ,          .

----------


## katrin0804

.         ?   -  -  -         ,           ? 
       ?         ?

----------


## Katerina Ss.

> ?


    "  "?

----------


## katrin0804

,             (     ),         ?

----------


## Dorna

,    2.3                    2.3?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -    "    ."      ?


   !!!

----------

> ,             (     ),         ?


 ,   ,    ,     .

----------


## katrin0804

()   1.2.    ?
1.   3.4 -      (    )
2.    1.2.   ""   -  3.4.

     "            ". :    ?    ?      .

----------


## _26

! -     3  "    "?
       ""?    ...

----------


## topalov

*_26*,    ?

----------

!
,   2.5     .   ?
   ,    .  .  ,     .
       ... ?

----------

> !
> ,   2.5     .   ?
>    ,    .  .  ,     .
>        ... ?


???

----------

.     ,    .

----------


## Mascara

2.3       (   ) ?

----------

> .     ,    .


       "")
       " .".(((

----------

> 2.3       (   ) ?


    01.01., .. .
- ?!...

----------

> !
> ,   2.5     .   ?
>    ,    .  .  ,     .
>        ... ?


   "."?  ...

----------


## Mascara

.

----------


## Mascara

> 01.01., .. .
> - ?!...


 . 21  447
...      () ,        (  ,          () ),    ....

  ,  ..  -  ,      ,   . 21 ,

----------


## Fin4trust

> ! -     3  "    "?
>        ""?    ...


 ,      ().

----------


## AndrewNox

,               ?

----------


## katrin0804

.          1.4   2.3?

----------


## katrin0804

.,             .        "  "   -?

----------

,    (    -,     )

----------


## katrin0804

> ,    (    -,     )


..        ?

----------

,      ,     "  "
   -     ,          .

.

----------

" ",        ?

----------


## katrin0804

(   )         2.5?

----------


## katrin0804

.               ?
         (  ).          -      " ".    ,    ?

----------

> .               ?
>          (  ).          -      " ".    ,    ?


       3.1,      .

----------

.
  . - . ( ,  ).     .    .    ,    .           ?

----------


## katrin0804

,        3.1 ,    2018 ? 
   - ,   ,    -   -      -       2019 .    ?

----------

,      2.5       ,     ???

----------

> ,      2.5       ,     ???


!!!

----------

""     " ".      .

----------

,       ???

----------


## katrin0804

.,     -       1.3      1   ?
 ,           .
        . 
   ,       .

----------

!         ?     ,    .      .

----------

> !         ?     ,    .      .


      ,

----------

> .,     -       1.3      1   ?
>  ,           .
>         . 
>    ,       .


   .    : 01 (1   1 )  111     .

----------

.             ?

----------


## aqna

,  !    2.5.          ,,    .          ,         . P.s         ,   .       5  ?

----------


## aqna

,           .

----------

.      ?          .

----------

!      ,     1.2,     " " ,  .      "".    "  " ( )  "  " ,   .

----------


## Juli-buh

! ,       ?    ,      .

----------

> ! ,       ?    ,      .


 !                ,           .

----------

,   ,       111   -  ,    -  ?

----------

